# Elk Help Fillmore Pahvant



## emmett (Jul 24, 2012)

I got blessed with a fillmore pahvant archery tag this year. I was hoping someone out there could direct me as to where to begin my search. :shock:


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

On the mountain!(scouting) Welcome emmett, to the forum


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

its july 24th... youve known youve had the tag for almost 2 months.... 24 days away from opening day.... and you are now starting to worry about scouting, and internet scouting at that....? hmmm.... good luck! id look on the mountain by the trees. oh, elk like water too. id look at areas that have some of that in it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I've got to agree with Shaun - you have a tag for one of the best areas in the state and you're just starting your search now?? Lucky for you, there are elk all over that unit. Unlucky for you is you have about three weeks to find them. I deer hunted there for 6-7 years and saw my share of elk. Get on top and spot down into the canyons. Find water. The elk will be out early and late and you won't see much middle of the day - it gets too hot. Oh yeah, one other tip - don't expect the elk to be up on the ridges during the archery hunt - they will be down in the deep, dark stuff for the most part, and once you get off the road it is STEEP and DEEP!


----------



## emmett (Jul 24, 2012)

MW, Thanks for the info. Everything I have read says tree line and open meadows. I appreciate the tip on the deep and dark stuff down in the canyons and to find a water source. I agree that water is a big factor; as it has been so dry this year. I was thinking with the water being so limited; that possibly a good water hole at a lower elevation might be the ticket this year. Re: to macho ego driven above, I was really just wanting to find out what a forum was all about, as this was the first one I have tried. I hope that stick and shaun do not represent the majority of people on this forum. It is always the bottom feeders that try to elevate themselves by attempting to make others look less. They are always the first ones to the table. Let's hope that Utah Wildlife does not allow them to be the last to leave the table. MW do not agree with a fool. It is wisdom to seek knowledge from those who have it.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Emmett, for all we know you have been scouting and you were just posing a question to see if there was anything else you could learn from a big pool of other hunters. Don't let a few shallow comments scare you away. I have been scouting for 2 months and am pretty set on where I am going, but I would still happily accept a tip that may alter my plans. And I haven't even picked up a branch antlered bull yet in this area, but from previous years of hunting here, I know around the first week of August the big bulls migrate in just to rut. So most my scouting has been in vain except to learn that yes, the cows are there so it is only a matter of time until the bulls show. There are a lot of trolls out there that just wanna take, take, take and not contribute anything which you will learn if you continue to be a participating member of this forum.

Location isn't as important as technique for the Pahvant, there are nice bulls all over that mountain. MWScott gives good advice. Water and thick timber will be key, especially if the hot weather continues. Don't rely on cow calls early season, bugles to locate can be successful for the bigger bulls early on and they will sometimes come in mostly out of curiosity. Cow calls will attract more satelite bulls early season. The big boys allow it since the rut hasn't really started and they are just allowing the underlings do the leg work of gathering up some cows just to go in and chase them away as the rut approaches. Cow calling later in the season is more effective, though it will be tough to seperate the herd bull from his harem to get a shot unless you can get lucky or convince him you are an unavoidable threat/taking his cows.

Congrats on one of the greatest archery elk tags in the world. Make the most of it.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

emmett said:


> It is wisdom to seek knowledge from those who have it.


...and we use the internet to begin our quest for knowledge? :roll:

call me old fashion, but i prefer to do my own scouting in person than on the internet. for a couple reasons. one, i trust myself. not some guy who i dont know on the internet that tells me some place to look. for all i know, that guy could have to same tag and he will be sending me on the opposite side of the unit where there are hardly any animals, and wastes my time. another reason, im not looking for a free hand out. its ok to ask for advice or tips, but when your first post is asking where to start looking for animals, less than a month before the hunt starts, it puts people off. especially the guys who have done it right and have been out scouting (not on the internet) for the last month and a half.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I knew the unit to help you out. Good luck! Don't let some of these guys get you down. Get a starting point by using the search functions (or hopefully someone give you a "free handout"). Then put some miles on your boots and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't ask for help on the open forum here. There are better forums for that. This is a much better place to troll shallow and keep your cards close to the table. Cool stuff on here, but not alot of restraint. My advice is to stick around and get to know the good guys, then correspond by PM. Wont help you this year, but maybe in the future. Anyway, welcome and best of luck. Kill a 350 and post it up........oh ya, you'll probably get negative feedback then too, but the rest of us like to look at pictures.-------SS


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Welcome to the forum Emmett, for all we know you have been scouting and you were just posing a question to see if there was anything else you could learn from a big pool of other hunters. Don't let a few shallow comments scare you away. I have been scouting for 2 months and am pretty set on where I am going, but I would still happily accept a tip that may alter my plans. And I haven't even picked up a branch antlered bull yet in this area, but from previous years of hunting here, I know around the first week of August the big bulls migrate in just to rut. So most my scouting has been in vain except to learn that yes, the cows are there so it is only a matter of time until the bulls show. There are a lot of trolls out there that just wanna take, take, take and not contribute anything which you will learn if you continue to be a participating member of this forum.
> 
> Location isn't as important as technique for the Pahvant, there are nice bulls all over that mountain. MWScott gives good advice. Water and thick timber will be key, especially if the hot weather continues. Don't rely on cow calls early season, bugles to locate can be successful for the bigger bulls early on and they will sometimes come in mostly out of curiosity. Cow calls will attract more satelite bulls early season. The big boys allow it since the rut hasn't really started and they are just allowing the underlings do the leg work of gathering up some cows just to go in and chase them away as the rut approaches. Cow calling later in the season is more effective, though it will be tough to seperate the herd bull from his harem to get a shot unless you can get lucky or convince him you are an unavoidable threat/taking his cows.
> 
> Congrats on one of the greatest archery elk tags in the world. Make the most of it.


Well said FF247! And welcome Emmett, we're not all dicks around here. I'm sure some more people will chime in and give you some useful tips but best thing as noted above by the less than helpful foes...get out on your feet and scout....now, rather than later. Your pretty much holding a OIL tag and tag soup on that unit is worse than a divorce.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Since I will never draw a tag on the Pahvant I will tell what I know about the unit. I have helped on a couple elk hunts in past years and considered archery deer there 7-8 years ago but those canyons are too steep and nasty for my taste.
Area around Pioneer Peak seemed to always hold elk and Kanosh canyon on the south end was good.
Hope this helps, you have a great tag!!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Shaun, One of the best resources on this site are past posts.I learned a lot about where to go just from doing a search on this forum. It worked great for me. Put me right in the thick of the Elk. Now I have an area to go to every year. Good Luck!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Emmett-
PM Sent


----------



## jasonwayne191 (Jun 11, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> emmett said:
> 
> 
> > It is wisdom to seek knowledge from those who have it.
> ...


I guess it takes all kinds shaun. Being a fairly new hunter (5 years 8) ), I know what it's like to have no clue on where to start. Given we are in the "communications age" and the internet is full of knowledge, why not start there? Most guys asking for some advice just want a place to start in an area they aren't really familiar with, that shouldn't be a problem with ANYONE. I do understand what you are saying, and to some extent agree with you about those who have spent years in the hills finding places-I just think you paint with a pretty wide self serving brush. To each his own I guess.

Good luck on your hunt emmett!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That Shaun Larsen is a killin' machine. Just look at his signature. If you want info from someone who's all that and a bag of chips that's Shaun Larsen. Just ask him.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

+ 1 on Pioneer Peak. I hunted deer there with a muzzy for 3 years in a row (5 or 6 years ago) and I always saw elk. I saw one hunter come out of there with a great bull.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Check around Peavine canyon on the south end. Always good for a bull or two, or three,or four. Good luck !


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Elk honestly are everywhere on that mountain. They are very vocal as well, its not unusual for them to bugle all the way through the rifle deer hunt. One tip of caution: Watch out for rain. The roads on top turn to snot the second in gets wet.


----------



## woody622 (Jan 18, 2012)

the southern end is a little more forgiving and easier to get to know quicker than the north. Thats why a lot of the outfitters take their archery hunters down there..


----------



## emmett (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for the positive feed back. Cramped for time right now but am looking forward to responding.


----------



## Sir Archery (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you end up getting a bull with your Pahvant archery tag?


----------

